# Stewie the Moose 14 weeks old



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

WOAH!! he is a hunk! and poor guy can barely eat off momma cuz he's so big! lol is he part draft or something?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

GH, are you sure he wasn't born a yearling? My goodness he's a BIG BABY! :shock:

A very, very cute BIG BABY of course. :wink:


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Is he part Fjord? He's adorable and so fuzzy! He's like a giant teddy bear.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> is he part draft or something?



The only draft he has in him is whatever Bert carries in her %, she is supposed to be Draft x QH, 

Daddy is all of 14.2 hh and Haflinger


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

Ah, he's freaking HUGE! And completely adorable. What a darling. What will you plan on doing with him?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

He's only fourteen weeks old and that big already? haha! Wow.

He's super adorable, though.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Magaidh said:


> Ah, he's freaking HUGE! And completely adorable. What a darling. What will you plan on doing with him?


LOL yes to both huge and adorable, I'll work out what to do with him if he ever stops growing:lol:

I would love to point him towards an English discipline, dressage is my thing at the moment, but who knows if he will have the mind or the movement for it. 

I think we'll have to wait and see what he matures like, it's going to be a struggle with him to keep remembering that he is just a baby, and not try and take him to fast because he is so big


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i think bert has secretly been feeding him growth hormones! she wants to see her baby grow up big and strong lol


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

Holy cow! 14 weeks?!?!? No way!!  I can see why you call him a Moose. Better start saving for the forklift you're going to need to keep his hay rack filled...:lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Born 28th Feb, into -30*C temps, to a mother who won't stay in a barn..


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

golden horse said:


> born 28th feb, into -30*c temps, to a mother who won't stay in a barn..


OMG, I am MELTING over this picture!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

serafina said:


> OMG, I am MELTING over this picture!!



How about this one??











See the frost on his little whiskers?


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

Are you trying to send us all into insulin shock? This one makes me want to scrub my fingers through his furry self! And make smoochies on his frosty little muzzle. And I'm not a horse kisser.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

omg, absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG!! Moose is so hunky . Holy cow, give him another month and he'll be taller than daddy LOL.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm hoping he slows down somewhere along the line, with his build he wont need to be that tall, there will still be an awful lot of him:lol:


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

He is Absolutely. Friggin'. Awesome. 

I want him! He reminds me so much of Fiona. He's one of those massively huge overstuffed teddy bears you see at carnivals. I just want to smoosh him all over the place. Lookit, lookit him next to that other itty bitty foal! :rofl:

Just stellar. He has my adoration!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> He is Absolutely. Friggin'. Awesome.
> 
> I want him! He reminds me so much of Fiona. He's one of those massively huge overstuffed teddy bears you see at carnivals. I just want to smoosh him all over the place. Lookit, lookit him next to that other itty bitty foal! :rofl:
> 
> Just stellar. He has my adoration!



He does look just like a stuffed toy, only he plays rougher :lol:

That itty bitty foal has the same daddy and was born on 29th April, I think Stewie will always be his BIG brother


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, he is huge! Super cute too.


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

Just checked back in on this subscribed thread, and nope, it's not any better, I STILL want to give him huge scritchies all over and kiss his fuzzy little face. 

So glad I do NOT have this foal, because I would not be able to overcome the temptation to spoil him rotten...and then I'd have an incredibly gorgeous unrideable horse. Much better to leave him with people who can resist that look...:razz:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I just got around to string testing him today and it looks like he should make bang on 16 hands. I hope that it's about right, I think that would be a good size for him.

It's been easy not to spoil him so far, he was very stand offish to start with, but now he is getting a lot friendlier


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

Ah, genetics! My younger dog, Gilbert, is about 12" at the shoulder, weighs in at 25 lbs (just a bit portly but not rotund) and is full blood Chihuahua. His parents were normal size but he is a moose. I thought he was Chi crossed with something to account for his size. Nope. DNA tests pegs him for full bleed chiwowwow.

My husband's family is average. He was 6'5" and a big guy. He has cousins who are his same height.

Stewie is flawless! Rock on with those draft genes, buddy!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Moose is so fitting...I love it! And him!
I can't wait to see what he grows into!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd love to see how tall he is when he's done growing...I have a feeling you'll need a ladder to mount him :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

atreyu917 said:


> Moose is so fitting...I love it! And him!
> I can't wait to see what he grows into!



Poor boy has gone through a few names..

When he was born we really thought we had a filly, so HE was called Daisy, Daisy Duke.

When we realized that we had made a horrible mistake we dropped the Daisy and he became Duke.

I really couldn't make Duke stick, and just kept calling him Stuart for some reason, I have no idea where that came from, so officially he is Stuart Little :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Stuart became Stewie, as he grows, and GROWS and GROWS, Stewie the Moose came into being......he could end up being Stewie the Mammoth yet


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

bahahahah! Stewart Little is awesome too. 
We call my dog Moose as well...he was supposed to be a little beagle when we got him....he's almost 50lbs. He's no great dane, but he's massive compared to what we were told he'd be when we got him. haha.


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

What a handful you have! :wink:

He's adorable, almost as big as Momma he's so big! :shock:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Bugs Bunny said:


> What a handful you have! :wink:
> 
> He's adorable, almost as big as Momma he's so big! :shock:


LOL, several handfuls in fact


----------

